# Uber driver involved in crash warns other drivers of insurance loophole



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-driver-involved-crash-warns-drivers-of-insurance-loophole

By: Emily Luxen



















NASHVILLE, Tenn. (WTVF) - An Uber driver involved in an accident while on the clock is being forced to pay thousands of dollars to fix her car, and she said the reason is a loophole other rideshare drivers need to know about.
Jennifer Reed has been driving for Uber for about a year to make extra money while she pursues her dream of becoming a Pilates instructor.
Last week, she was waiting to pick up a rider, when she rear-ended another car on I-40 near the Nashville International Airport. The result was a few bumps and bruises, and damage to the front and side of her car. Her airbag also deployed, and her seat belt is now broken.
She reported the accident to her personal insurance company only to learn she wasn't covered.
"They said as soon as I turn on my app, my personal insurance turns off because my car is considered a business," said Reed.
On Uber's website, the company says it provides insurance to every driver. Reed reported her accident through the Uber app, only to find out the company's insurance wouldn't cover her either.

"Their reason was I didn't have anyone in the car," said Reed. "The whole reason I was in the car was to drive for Uber. What is the point of having insurance if they don't protect you?"

Reed said she has struggled to get any clear answers from Uber, and she fears she isn't the only rideshare driver to be a victim of this type of situation.
"Other Uber and Lyft drivers need to know there is a gray area that you can fall into, and this can set you back thousands of dollars," said Reed.
Uber states its insurance policy for drivers on its website. It says if a driver is in an accident and is not using the Uber app, their personal insurance will apply. However, if a driver is available or waiting for a ride request and is involved in an accident where they are at fault, Uber offers third party liability insurance to cover bodily injury and property damage. This only covers damage to another person or another vehicle. If the driver is en route to pick up riders or is on a trip, Uber will cover third party liability, and damage to the driver's vehicle subject to a $1,000 deductible.
Reed was forced to pick up another job to help make ends meet, and said she feels both insurance companies have taken advantage of her. She added Uber needs to clarify its policy so drivers fully understand what is covered.

"It's unfair. It's criminal and they are shirking their responsibilities," said Reed.

For more information on Uber's insurance policies visit: https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> https://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-driver-involved-crash-warns-drivers-of-insurance-loophole
> 
> By: Emily Luxen
> 
> ...


" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I just found this out about 6 months ago.

On your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax to destination - covered by Uber
Not on the app at all - personal insurance

On the app but not on your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax - ?????

That's why you need gap insurance. It covers that little grey area that she was in. And yes, Uber and Lyft do a poor job of letting you know that.

On that note, how would your insurance company know you were on the app at the time? I don't want to be dishonest, but I'd find it hard to resist the temptation to just tell my insurance that I got in an accident - end of story.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont think I would be telling anyone
I was driving rideshare if I didnt have to
RESOLVED


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

It's called gap insurance, not really anything new. It's about 120 a year.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> It's called gap insurance, not really anything new. It's about 120 a year.


It's true. I feel bad for the lady, but she should have done her homework. Yes, Uber should make this well known but there are lots of things that you can get stung for if you don't do your homework. Everything from getting a loan to a cell phone plan. Gotta ask questions and read the fine print.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

some states like ny even prohibit selling rideshare coverage for period 1. then what, a full commercial policy, sure.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

And this is so unfortunate. She may still be covered depending upon what the language of her personal insurance policy states.

All personal policies do not cover a rideshare driver while a passenger (or an item for delivery like a pizza) *IS IN THE VEHICLE*.

However some personal policies do not have an exclusion for when the app is on and there is no passenger or item in the car. (also known as period one) In those cases, the driver would be covered because they are not excluded and there is no passenger or delivery item in the vehicle.

This language is going to vary between insurance companies because the ride share business is still evolving.

It is important to READ the ACTUAL policy language.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Rule no. 1: drive a car that is expendable. Looks to me like that car is not worth much undamaged and now it is totaled. Call that a wash.
She caused the accident and Uber ponied up bigtime and paid for the other guys car. Giver Uber the credit here for doing the right thing. She came out of an accident she caused "in the gap" as a winner.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

If I was in an accident on the way to get a PAX , I would cancel the ride and call MY insurance company. I would not mention ride share. My car doesn’t have stickers all over it, and I only throw the lyft lamp up when nearing the pax. If there’s pax in the car , then for sure I’d call it in. I have the lyft deductible ready to go if it’s my fault.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> If I was in an accident on the way to get a PAX , I would cancel the ride and call MY insurance company. I would not mention ride share. My car doesn't have stickers all over it, and I only throw the lyft lamp up when nearing the pax. If there's pax in the car , then for sure I'd call it in. I have the lyft deductible ready to go if it's my fault.


Duh... there was no ride. Duh-squared... the app is on and that is an electronic record of your insurance company being off the hook. Stickers don't mean shit. You don't seem too smart here and the forum taught me to assume that unless proven otherwise.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Duh... there was no ride. Duh-squared... the app is on and that is an electronic record of your insurance company being off the hook. Stickers don't mean shit. You don't seem too smart here and the forum taught me to assume that unless proven otherwise.


How so? It would just be a canceled ride like any other. How would my insurance be off the hook? It's none of their business what I do. They don't have access to my phone or app.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> How so? It would just be a canceled ride like any other. How would my insurance be off the hook? It's none of their business what I do. They don't have access to my phone or app.


If there is an investigation of an accident, they will have access to the rideshare electronic record. Are you thinking you can fly under the radar by pretending you don't do rideshare?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

She was waiting to pick up a passenger but she was driving? I don't think she was really waiting to pick up a passenger because she wouldn't be "driving" if that was the case . Plus once you're matched with the passenger Uber's insurance does cover


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> She was waiting to pick up a passenger but she was driving? I don't think she was really waiting to pick up a passenger because she wouldn't be "driving" if that was the case . Plus once you're matched with the passenger Uber's insurance does cover


She was driving on an interstate highway noless waiting for a ping.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> If there is an investigation of an accident, they will have access to the rideshare electronic record. Are you thinking you can fly under the radar by pretending you don't do rideshare?


Yes flying under radar is my specialty . If there is no pax in the car, why would there be a rideshare investigation from my insurance ? How would they know I was heading to pick up a pax ?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber insurance loophole "101". Was in this gig for about 3 months before I knew of this little minor detail and immediately contacted my insurance company to let them know I was a loser and driving rideshare. After my agent snickered and shook her head, she added the rideshare gap insurance. Cost? About $25 every 6 months.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Uber insurance loophole "101". Was in this gig for about 3 months before I knew of this little minor detail and immediately contacted my insurance company to let them know I was a loser and driving rideshare. After my agent snickered and shook her head, she added the rideshare gap insurance. Cost? About $25 every 6 months.


That's a good deal and worth it. Honestly , I don't think my insurance company offers any rideshare related ins yet. Maybe in the future . In Feb 2020 I will be able to switch companies and shop for a better deal. I'm not dissing your coverage by any means, just stating my plan if I am involved in a crash on the way to get a pax.

Without a pax in the car, I really don't want or need to deal with Lyft's insurance.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes flying under radar is my specialty . If there is no pax in the car, why would there be a rideshare investigation from my insurance ? How would they know I was heading to pick up a pax ?


I agree, you likely could likely get by with it, just saying if they asked (and maybe they ask more now with so many RS drivers out there) they will find out.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I agree, you likely could likely get by with it, just saying if they asked (and maybe they ask more now with so many RS drivers out there) they will find out.


Yeah I'm sure my insurance would for sure ASK me as a standard question, but I'm not George Washington... I don't know who chopped down the cherry tree


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OK, then you are good as long as Uber does not report you.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> OK, then you are good as long as Uber does not report you.


ALSO

The insurance companies can ask just ask uber/lyft.

In Florida Uber/lyft are required by law to supply ANY insurance company access to your log-in status for any 24 hour period for the sole purpose of that insurance company denying a claim and or determining who is _supposed_ to provide coverage. I assume that uber/lyft are willing to play ball in other states, as odds are that they will deny coverage if you _weren't_ logged in, they can play the same game.

Let's say you rear-end driver B.

Driver Bs insurance adjuster sees the uber/lyft stickers on your car, Insurance company B asks your Insurance company (A) if you were logged into uber.

Insurance company A can save money by denying the claim
Insurance company B stands a better chance at a better payout from uber's 1 mil liability.

Your up to two parties who could save money by asking uber/lyft if your online.

There's 2 insurance adjusters who are both better off if you were logged in to uber.

GUESS WHAT?

Everyone lobbied for these grey areas.

The insurance companies so they can save money by denying coverage and charge more for ride share insurance, and uber/lyft so they can save money by denying coverage.

Guess what?

If both companies can completely deny coverage in an accident it's a WIN for both of them. It also lets the insurance companies increase rates for these drivers and get more money off them.

If this grey area didn't exist Rideshare insurance wouldn't exist, it wouldn't need to
but it does.

Lying (or a lie by omission) about being a rideshare driver or being logged in isn't going to fly for much longer. (if it even works now) Everyone will be after the chance of denying your coverage and saving a buck and getting a bonus.

And i hate to say this... every time an adjuster can deny a claim they get a gold star at the very least, to a bonus for denying your claim.

If you think an adjuster won't send uber/lyft an email asking for your "log in" times for the day you got into an accident on the mere HOPE of getting themselves a bonus for saving money,

your on crack.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> It's called gap insurance, not really anything new. It's about 120 a year.


Gap insurance pays the difference between what your regular insurance pays and what you owe on your car should you total it. Nothing at all to do with rideshare.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

CTK said:


> Gap insurance pays the difference between what your regular insurance pays and what you owe on your car should you total it. Nothing at all to do with rideshare.


Except for the fact that most gap insurances are voided if you use the vehicle for rideshare


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Who doesn’t know about Stage 1??? By the way if she was rear ended the insurance company of the person that hit her is 100% on the hook. Sounds like she needs some good advice!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I just found this out about 6 months ago.
> 
> On your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax to destination - covered by Uber
> Not on the app at all - personal insurance
> ...


I don't think this situation is what gap insurance is for


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Who doesn't know about Stage 1??? By the way if she was rear ended the insurance company of the person that hit her is 100% on the hook. Sounds like she needs some good advice!


She rear-ended someone. The Uber driver rear-ended someone. It was her fault



Kodyhead said:


> I don't think this situation is what gap insurance is for


I think he means Rideshare gap insurance


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I think he means Rideshare gap insurance


Who is insurance?


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

njn said:


> some states like ny even prohibit selling rideshare coverage for period 1. then what, a full commercial policy, sure.


Actually, as best as I understand it, NY REQUIRED Uber to cover drivers through all periods 1-3. before allowing them to operate here. Also, they do not prevent insurance agencies from offering rideshare insurance, through period one; at least not since the middle of July. I switched from Progressive to Allstate BECAUSE Allstate started to offer rideshare insurance. I think it cost me maybe 30 bucks more per six months of coverage.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I may not have used the correct term for the insurance that your personal insurance carrier covers you as a rideshare driver when you are on the app but do not have a customer in the vehicle and somehow you whack your car. The important thing is you let your insurance company know you are using your vehicle(s) for any rideshare gig and they will add the appropriate coverage.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

KevinH said:


> https://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-driver-involved-crash-warns-drivers-of-insurance-loophole
> 
> By: Emily Luxen
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post. I feel sorry for the hard working lady and wish her the best, hopefully she recovers soon.

Great useful post, I hope my fellow drivers who don't have the "gap" read it and take action. A smart friend used to say; better to first insurance "up" before you lawyer "up."


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Last week, she was waiting to pick up a rider, when she rear-ended another car on I-40 near the Nashville International Airport.


Bad TV news writer... How is it possible to wait, in other words not be moving, and still cause a collision ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> She rear-ended someone. The Uber driver rear-ended someone. It was her fault


My bad, I guess I didn't read it that closely.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I feel bad for her too. Let’s be honest, insurance is supposed to protect you even if you are at fault. That’s exactly what it’s for! 

For people saying why don’t you just not tell your insurance company, the other drive will see the sticker and call the company or their insurance rep will. I was in a similar situation and before I could even notify Uber they called me saying a driver reported an accident with my car! I had no pax (online) and wanted to go through my own insurance. My damage isn’t bad enough to stop driving though. Uber put my account on hold for 1 day until I sent pictures in and they responded within the hour I was back online. I fully expected to be deactivated, but I’m still driving. Maybe it will come up on the next background driver check, but by then I’ll have given thousands more rides. 

Sounds like she needs a lawyer because airbags that cause bruises also cause injuries. Remember, NEVER admit fault in an accident! Don’t take no for an answer from Uber or insurance if you have the Rideshare waiver in your policy. Call them and demand they cover damage after you pay deductible. And then switch companies so that never happens again.

No she realizes though that ridesharing is a HUGE liability in the drivers! Uber risks nothing when we go out. Makes waiting at the airport in a safe parking lot sound not so bad with all those other ants?! With Uber, it’s not if you get in an accident, but when. Driving 50k-100k miles a year avaerages out to about 5 years of driving. With accidents gone from your record after 5 years for a normal driver with that amount of mileage. 

Hopefully she gets a real career now with actual benefits. Everybody knows Uber is a temp gig


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CTK said:


> Gap insurance pays the difference between what your regular insurance pays and what you owe on your car should you total it. Nothing at all to do with rideshare.


Call your insurance company, I have gap insurance that I bought at the dealer, I also have gap insurance for what the OP is referring to. It's about 100-150 a year depending on your state.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

People should realize that gap insurance is only for collision and if your car is so expensive and you are such a risk to be at fault that it needs collision, then you are in the wrong business.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

If you think an adjuster won't send uber/lyft an email asking for your "log in" times for the day you got into an accident on the mere HOPE of getting themselves a bonus for saving money,

your on crack.
[/QUOTE]

It depends on your insurance. My insurance had me send screenshots from the app trip log to prove I didn't have passengers or was en-route to one. There was no way to prove what times I was online. My insurance and James River never talked to each other.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Driving 50k-100k miles a year avaerages out to about 5 years of driving.


OMG what are you on? 100k miles at 20 mph is 5000 hrs, hmm thats 96 hr per week, or EIGHT 12 hr days. And you have destroyed a car or two.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Asmedious said:


> Actually, as best as I understand it, NY REQUIRED Uber to cover drivers through all periods 1-3. before allowing them to operate here. Also, they do not prevent insurance agencies from offering rideshare insurance, through period one; at least not since the middle of July. I switched from Progressive to Allstate BECAUSE Allstate started to offer rideshare insurance. I think it cost me maybe 30 bucks more per six months of coverage.


True, NY required Uber to cover drivers through all periods. Period 2-3 are not an issue, Period 1 is always the issue. HOWEVER, its important to understand the NY period 1 required coverage (which Uber several months back extended Nationwide) is ONLY liability coverage that is much reduced from period 2 and 3. It does not cover comprehensive so the driver is still not covered for collision during period 1. The only protection for drivers during period 1 is to have the rideshare rider added to your personal insurance policy.

Everyone should take a quick look at this table to fully understand insurance implications. It is labeled NY but now applies Nationwide.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> OMG what are you on? 100k miles at 20 mph is 5000 hrs, hmm thats 96 hr per week, or EIGHT 12 hr days. And you have destroyed a car or two.


The average mileage most Americans drive is 10k-15k a year. Uber drivers drive 50k-100k a year. 50k / 10k is five years. If you get in 1 accident every 50k, as a NORMAL everyday American, that's 1 in 5 years or less.

What is your math supposed to prove? Who drives 20mph?

The more miles you drive, the higher your chance or getting into an accident!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BadYota said:


> The average mileage most Americans drive is 10k-15k a year. Uber drivers drive 50k-100k a year. 50k / 10k is five years. If you get in 1 accident every 50k, as a NORMAL everyday American, that's 1 in 5 years or less.
> 
> What is your math supposed to prove? Who drives 20mph?
> 
> The more miles you drive, the higher your chance or getting into an accident!


OK let me spell it out for you. Uber drivers don't drive 100k per year. Get it now?
Our resident Superant No. 1 Ian Richard Markham did an amazing 35k.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The first question I was asked by my insurance company after I was rear ended was, "Is this vehicle used for rideshare"? Even though I did not have a passenger in the car and even though the app was not on, they still asked the question.

If I had answered, "no" that would have been insurance fraud and if my insurance company had found out that I had lied then my uninsured/under insured coverage could have been denied. The person that hit me did not have adequate insurance to cover the damages he caused.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> OK let me spell it out for you. Uber drivers don't drive 100k per year. Get it now?
> Our resident Superant No. 1 Ian Richard Markham did an amazing 35k.


Last month alone I drove 5k miles and that wasn't even full time. That's 72k a year. Let me do some simple math for you 
100k / 12 = 8333 a month
8333 / 4 = 2083 a week
2083 / 7 = 297 a day.

On my busiest days, and I keep a gas and mileage log, I've driven 400 miles just in 1 day. I've only maxed out my 12 miles 1 time. Usually do only 8 hours a day. Maybe you live in a city where you spend more time in traffic. Many of my trips are 20 miles or more across the largest city in the US, Jacksonville FL!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> OK let me spell it out for you. Uber drivers don't drive 100k per year. Get it now?
> Our resident Superant No. 1 Ian Richard Markham did an amazing 35k.


Seriously, do you even drive? I put 36k on a car "Part-Time" one year. If you are doing this full time its is really easy to put 50k to 70k on your car. Not at all an exaggeration.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

KevinH said:


> https://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-driver-involved-crash-warns-drivers-of-insurance-loophole
> 
> By: Emily Luxen
> 
> ...


This subject is thoroughly covered in the Uber Drivers Policy and Procedures Manual.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

njn said:


> some states like ny even prohibit selling rideshare coverage for period 1. then what, a full commercial policy, sure.


Some places, like where I live, sell business insurance. This is good for part timers. I can drive 6 nights/month for a small fraction of the cost of full commercial.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Seriously, do you even drive? I put 36k on a car "Part-Time" one year. If you are doing this full time its is really easy to put 50k to 70k on your car. Not at all an exaggeration.


Show me 100k. Sheesh you are very dense.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Sheesh you are very dense.


"Our resident Superant No. 1 Ian Richard Markham did an amazing 35k." Your words. If you think 35k a year is amazing you are clueless. You jumped all over @BadYota and I see your other posts are very negative. People like you who like to insult other drivers are the Plague of UP. You are here for under 60 days and you are already an expert! You don't even begin to understand all the things you don't know.LOL :laugh:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's only an issue 'cause she's at fault

people wanna drive like maniacs by trying to cut in front of as many cars on the road as they can and then cry when they rear end someone


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Call your insurance company, I have gap insurance that I bought at the dealer, I also have gap insurance for what the OP is referring to. It's about 100-150 a year depending on your state.


Gap insurance vs. rideshare coverage, I was simply pointing out that they're not the same thing. No call to my agent required.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> People should realize that gap insurance is only for collision and if your car is so expensive and you are such a risk to be at fault that it needs collision, then you are in the wrong business.


 the accident doesn't have to be her fault for gap insurance to cover


lyft_rat said:


> OK let me spell it out for you. Uber drivers don't drive 100k per year. Get it now?
> Our resident Superant No. 1 Ian Richard Markham did an amazing 35k.


I know a driver who drives 100000 miles a year. Personally I average about 50,000 a year


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I know a driver who drives 100000 miles a year. Personally I average about 50,000 a year


I am calling BS.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> I am calling BS.


OK . . .?? I think I know better than you how many miles I drive ? and I've seen this other drivers mileage for myself. I saw it within a couple days of him buying it and I just saw it today as a matter of fact


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Show me 100k. Sheesh you are very dense.


I could barely hit 70,000 working 50+ hour weeks AND living a few miles from the tourist district.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

Just curious; the ones claiming to drive 50,000 and up per year, how much do you gross for those miles? I'm thinking that a decent driver, someone who doesn't waste a lot of miles driving empty, could possibly pay off a $20,000 car in 50,000 miles, at 66 cents per loaded mile (which is the amount we get in my area.)


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

State Farm is only insurance carrier I know of that covers you and your vehicle in all periods 1,2 or 3 if you add the rideshare endorsement to your personal policy. I have a $250 deductible so every ride I take my maximum risk is $250 beats the $1,000 UBER deductible or LYFT $2,500 dedcutible. If anything happens simply file a claim on personal insurance and you and your car get will get taken are of whether you have app on waiting for rider (period 1), accepted ping and on way to rider (period 2), or have passengers and on way to drop off (period 3). 
Most other rideshare coverages only cover you in period 1 or 2 but coverage drops in period 3.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Asmedious said:


> Just curious; the ones claiming to drive 50,000 and up per year, how much do you gross for those miles? I'm thinking that a decent driver, someone who doesn't waste a lot of miles driving empty, could possibly pay off a $20,000 car in 50,000 miles, at 66 cents per loaded mile (which is the amount we get in my area.)


Best i can average long term is $1.00 per total driven mile, yes that puts my 1 year record at around 70,000.

But i was charging substantially more than uber rates to do it.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Bad TV news writer... How is it possible to wait, in other words not be moving, and still cause a collision ?


It's not "bad writing," it's just that what we call "waiting" is that specific time between a ping and when the rider gets in. But that's not what the word "waiting" means to a non-Uber/Lyft driver. "Waiting" doesn't mean "physically staying in one spot." You can be driving down the road and *waiting* for a phone call, or for a song you like to come up, or for the weather to clear.

So. What the article is saying is that the driver was going down the road *waiting* for a ping (a passenger) when she rear-ended someone.

Capiche?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

BadYota said:


> The average mileage most Americans drive is 10k-15k a year. Uber drivers drive 50k-100k a year. 50k / 10k is five years. If you get in 1 accident every 50k, as a NORMAL everyday American, that's 1 in 5 years or less.
> 
> What is your math supposed to prove? Who drives 20mph?
> 
> The more miles you drive, the higher your chance or getting into an accident!





BadYota said:


> Last month alone I drove 5k miles and that wasn't even full time. That's 72k a year. Let me do some simple math for you
> 100k / 12 = 8333 a month
> 8333 / 4 = 2083 a week
> 2083 / 7 = 297 a day.
> ...


400 miles in one day?

Sometimes it's better to do a bunch of short trips than long ones

What's your efficiency ($$$ per mile driven)?

I'm full time and I hit 34,000 for an entire calendar year August-august

Not even all of that is rideshare. I put maybe 40 personal miles a week on it

I also took it on a trip to Southern California for a few days last year

The most I've put on my car in one day is about 180

But I'm in a market where short trips (0.5-5 miles) are the majority

What's your efficiency ($$$ per mile driven)

Most days I'm between $1-$1.80 per mile

Lately it's been between $1.15-$1.40 per mile


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> It's called gap insurance, not really anything new. It's about 120 a year.


Rideshare gap insurance! My policy through Allstate is $92 a year. Everyone should have Ride Share gap insurance!


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Rule no. 1: drive a car that is expendable. Looks to me like that car is not worth much undamaged


The Mazda 3 is a perfectly fine car.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CTK said:


> Gap insurance vs. rideshare coverage, I was simply pointing out that they're not the same thing. No call to my agent required.


Ride share gap insurance, a must.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

can you even get rideshare gap insurance? usually it's one or the other. 

"gap insurance covers the difference between what a vehicle is currently worth (which your standard insurance will pay) and the amount you actually owe on it."


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asmedious said:


> Just curious; the ones claiming to drive 50,000 and up per year, how much do you gross for those miles? I'm thinking that a decent driver, someone who doesn't waste a lot of miles driving empty, could possibly pay off a $20,000 car in 50,000 miles, at 66 cents per loaded mile (which is the amount we get in my area.)


Bwahahaha yeah I guess they could pay off a $20,000 car ... if they had no other bills and didn't have to pay rent or a mortgage? hell if I didn't have rent I could pay off my truck that is almost double that but such is life. Got to love today's society, filled with people who just jump to conclusions and think they know everything. Why do you assume that I drive Uber X? Overall throughout the year, I average about $1 per mile. There are some days I'll make 2.50 a mile. Although those are becoming more rare. There are also days such as last week where I only averaged $0.54 a mile. Those are almost as rare. In fact I think that was the first time in four and a half years I hit that low. I'm not sure how the work ethic is back where you're from but here I don't know many drivers who drive less than 50000 miles a year. Then again our housing market is atrocious. I average 3800 - 4500 miles a month. It is awfully early ... so I trust you can do the math on that?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Good news: it's called rideshare gap insurance. And accident forgiveness if insurance company offers it.
Bad news: doesn't appear her insurance company offered it....

edit: to be clear, RGI is the insurance that covers you the moment you turn your app on to the moment you pick up pax. Deactivates during the ride. Reactivates after you drop off pax until you pick up next pax etc.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Duh... there was no ride. Duh-squared... the app is on and that is an electronic record of your insurance company being off the hook. Stickers don't mean shit. You don't seem too smart here and the forum taught me to assume that unless proven otherwise.


Wrong



lyft_rat said:


> If there is an investigation of an accident, they will have access to the rideshare electronic record. Are you thinking you can fly under the radar by pretending you don't do rideshare?


No they don't


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Correction:
Bwahahaha yeah I guess they could pay off a $20,000 car ... if they had no other bills and didn't have to pay rent or a mortgage? hell if I didn't have rent I could pay off my truck that is almost double that but such is life. Got to love today's society, filled with people who just jump to conclusions and think they know everything. Why do you assume that I drive Uber X? Overall throughout the year, I average about $1 per mile. *last year I averaged $1.34/mi.* There are some days I'll make 2.50 a mile. Although those are becoming more rare. There are also days such as last week where I only averaged $0.54 a mile. Those are almost as rare. In fact I think that was the first time in four and a half years I hit that low. I'm not sure how the work ethic is back where you're from but here I don't know many drivers who drive less than 50000 miles a year. Then again our housing market is atrocious. I average 3800 - 4500 miles a month. It is awfully early ... so I trust you can do the math on that?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Defensive driving key when driving. 

Best case .... someone else causes the accident!
Worst case .... YOU cause the accident!

Don't be in the worst case. Drive defensive and smart. That way someone else's insurance covers damage to your car.

Yea, and dashcam...... added insurance for liars that want to blame you for something that wasn't your fault.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I just found this out about 6 months ago.
> 
> On your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax to destination - covered by Uber
> Not on the app at all - personal insurance
> ...


I got into an accident BEFORE I signed up to start driving Uber, and when I called my insurance company, the first thing they asked me was "have I ever used my car for (rideshare) driving? 
It may not matter, unless your insurance company already knows you are driving rideshare, you may not have coverage...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

HonoluluHoku said:


> It's not "bad writing," it's just that what we call "waiting" is that specific time between a ping and when the rider gets in. But that's not what the word "waiting" means to a non-Uber/Lyft driver.


While all true, a better way to write it for an outward-facing audience could have been:
Last week, she was on the app waiting to be requested for a ride, when she rear-ended another car on I-40...

Or, to be anal-retentive about that second comma:
Last week, she was on the app waiting to be requested for a ride when she rear-ended another car on I-40...

Here's how it was written:
Last week, she was waiting to pick up a rider, when she rear-ended another car on I-40 near the Nashville International Airport. The result was a few bumps and bruises, and damage to the front and side of her car. Her airbag also deployed, and her seat belt is now broken.

I acknowledge that I'm shifting what I'm saying here. I originally spoke to using "Waiting" to suggest the car wasn't moving.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BadYota said:


> If you think an adjuster won't send uber/lyft an email asking for your "log in" times for the day you got into an accident on the mere HOPE of getting themselves a bonus for saving money,
> 
> your on crack.


It depends on your insurance. My insurance had me send screenshots from the app trip log to prove I didn't have passengers or was en-route to one. There was no way to prove what times I was online. My insurance and James River never talked to each other.
[/QUOTE]

My insurance company has no reason to believe I drive for rideshare. They may ASK me if I was driving for U/L as a standard question.

*I was involved in a minor accident about 2 and a half years ago. I was NOT on the app, just getting smokes at the gas station, bad visibility pulling out and the driver had no defensive driving skills. .., anyways.. my ins asked me right away if I was doing rideshare. I said no . That was that . When you say YES , they will tell you to call your rideshare's insurance.

I live in California , things may be different in your states.



Bob Reynolds said:


> The first question I was asked by my insurance company after I was rear ended was, "Is this vehicle used for rideshare"? Even though I did not have a passenger in the car and even though the app was not on, they still asked the question.
> 
> If I had answered, "no" that would have been insurance fraud and if my insurance company had found out that I had lied then my uninsured/under insured coverage could have been denied. The person that hit me did not have adequate insurance to cover the damages he caused.


These ins companies will always try to weasel out of paying up. If I don't have a PAX in the car, I'm not going to feel in the least bit guilty telling my ins I don't do rideshare. I will sleep just fine. I'm still registered as a musician on my taxes. My car isn't graffitied in U/L stickers. No F's given here!!! I pay $150 a month for full coverage. They better pay up if I need them


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Lol. Exactly. Your insurance company will not find out and Uber and lyft are not going to tell him


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I just found this out about 6 months ago.
> 
> On your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax to destination - covered by Uber
> Not on the app at all - personal insurance
> ...


Not informing


25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont think I would be telling anyone
> I was driving rideshare if I didnt have to
> RESOLVED


Lying, about rideshare, to an insurance company relative to an accident is "Insurance Fraud".

A very serious felony. Each to his own; however, I wouldn't even think about doing it.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Not informing
> 
> Lying, about rideshare, to an insurance company relative to an accident is "Insurance Fraud".
> 
> A very serious felony. Each to his own; however, I wouldn't even think about doing it.


Whatever


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I just found this out about 6 months ago.
> 
> On your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax to destination - covered by Uber
> Not on the app at all - personal insurance
> ...


gap insurance is to cover your loan in case of a total loss

uber drivers need rideshare insurance


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Bwahahaha yeah I guess they could pay off a $20,000 car ... if they had no other bills and didn't have to pay rent or a mortgage? hell if I didn't have rent I could pay off my truck that is almost double that but such is life. Got to love today's society, filled with people who just jump to conclusions and think they know everything. Why do you assume that I drive Uber X? Overall throughout the year, I average about $1 per mile. There are some days I'll make 2.50 a mile. Although those are becoming more rare. There are also days such as last week where I only averaged $0.54 a mile. Those are almost as rare. In fact I think that was the first time in four and a half years I hit that low. I'm not sure how the work ethic is back where you're from but here I don't know many drivers who drive less than 50000 miles a year. Then again our housing market is atrocious. I average 3800 - 4500 miles a month. It is awfully early ... so I trust you can do the math on that?


I can believe 50k. i don't believe 100k. Big difference. Screwed vs screwed squared.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

njn said:


> can you even get rideshare gap insurance? usually it's one or the other.
> 
> "gap insurance covers the difference between what a vehicle is currently worth (which your standard insurance will pay) and the amount you actually owe on it."


Again, two different insurance products. Gap insurance is indeed what you've posted. Rideshare insurance covers the gap in coverage between personal & Uber insurance - therefore there are those referring to rideshare insurance as gap insurance.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Did the passenger tip?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> I can believe 50k. i don't believe 100k. Big difference. Screwed vs screwed squared.


 I wasn't responding to you was I? And I don't personally care if you believe it or not. The guy is an extremely hard worker. Rarely takes a day off and is out morning to night. Do what you got to do to keep a roof over you and your family's head??


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Correction:
> Bwahahaha yeah I guess they could pay off a $20,000 car ... if they had no other bills and didn't have to pay rent or a mortgage? hell if I didn't have rent I could pay off my truck that is almost double that but such is life. Got to love today's society, filled with people who just jump to conclusions and think they know everything. Why do you assume that I drive Uber X? Overall throughout the year, I average about $1 per mile. *last year I averaged $1.34/mi.* There are some days I'll make 2.50 a mile. Although those are becoming more rare. There are also days such as last week where I only averaged $0.54 a mile. Those are almost as rare. In fact I think that was the first time in four and a half years I hit that low. I'm not sure how the work ethic is back where you're from but here I don't know many drivers who drive less than 50000 miles a year. Then again our housing market is atrocious. I average 3800 - 4500 miles a month. It is awfully early ... so I trust you can do the math on that?


Unfortunately, I also have other bills than just my car. However, I work full time at another job that pays enough to cover everything that I have to pay out each month with a little bit leftover. Which is why I only do U/L part-time but was hoping that at the very least, that gig will allow the car to pay for itself, and then maybe pay off some other debt faster as well. That's why I asked what I did about someone being able to pay off a car with a certain amount of miles. Basically, I'm hoping to be able to pay off the $24,000 total that I owe on the car when the odometer hits around 50,000 miles. (it's at 6000 miles as of right now). I'm hoping that if I continue doing what I'm doing, by the time I hit 100,000 miles (including personal miles), the car would have paid for itself, paid off a few credit cards (don't owe a crazy amount) and allowed me to put enough in savings for a down payment on another new car. I'm trying to figure out if I have my head in the clouds, or if this is somewhat of a possible goal.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> How so? It would just be a canceled ride like any other. How would my insurance be off the hook? It's none of their business what I do. They don't have access to my phone or app.


Yes they do. Insurance companies have access to Rideshare data.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Yes they do. Insurance companies have access to Rideshare data.


Certainly U/L has the phone number of our insurance company. I just don't know if I believe that an insurance company can simply log on and see your Uber app in real time and make these decisions . But ok ??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Certainly U/L has the phone number of our insurance company. I just don't know if I believe that an insurance company can simply log on and see your Uber app in real time and make these decisions . But ok ??


There is a Registry where all Auto Insurance providers can check and see if the Insured/Driver drives Uber or Lyft. If they confirm, then simply contact Uber for record of activity on driver's app at time of accident. (Uber gladly turns over that information when they see driver did NOT have passenger in car.)

And, drivers need to be careful about submitting a Claim and denying they were on Trip, if in fact they were. That is insurance fraud, and insurance companies prosecute for such. : o


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> There is a Registry where all Auto Insurance providers can check and see if the Insured/Driver drives Uber or Lyft. If they confirm, then simply contact Uber for record of activity on driver's app at time of accident. (Uber gladly turns over that information when they see driver did NOT have passenger in car.)
> 
> And, drivers need to be careful about submitting a Claim and denying they were on Trip, if in fact they were. That is insurance fraud, and insurance companies prosecute for such. : o


Insurance fraud? That's a pretty steep accusation. I pay $150 a month for full coverage insurance. My company better pay up if I don't have a pax in the car. I will sue them!

***If James Rivers keeps this bs up, the government will unfortunately have to step in and bust their ass


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Insurance fraud? That's a pretty steep accusation. I pay $150 a month for full coverage insurance. My company better pay up if I don't have a pax in the car. I will sue them!
> 
> ***If James Rivers keeps this bs up, the government will unfortunately have to step in and bust their ass


You pay $150 a month for Personal Insurance. Driving Uber is a commercial endeavor you need to let your Personal Insurance Carrier be aware of. Period. If you have a Rideshare Endorsement with your Personal Insurance, no worries. If not, they will Cancel your insurance the moment you get into an accident driving online for U/L.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You pay $150 a month for Personal Insurance. Driving Uber is a commercial endeavor you need to let your Personal Insurance Carrier be aware of. Period. If you have a Rideshare Endorsement with your Personal Insurance, no worries. If not, they will Cancel your insurance the moment you get into an accident driving online for U/L.


Btw I appreciate the info! You finally answered my question about how my ins company can check. Thanks . My reply sounded crankier than I intended ?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Btw I appreciate the info! You finally answered my question about how my ins company can check. Thanks . My reply sounded crankier than I intended ?


No worries. Uber driving makes even the best of us cranky! lol

I had an accident 4 years ago when I first started driving Uber, was a real wake up call. So, whenever I see these threads I try and give a heads up.

Everyone should also know, Lyft is $2,500 deductible. : o

Fortunately my accident was other driver's fault, but I did not have Rideshare Endorsement. Didn't even know then that I needed.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I just found this out about 6 months ago.
> 
> On your way to pick up a pax OR driving a pax to destination - covered by Uber
> Not on the app at all - personal insurance
> ...


They won't. My freind did it?



Seamus said:


> Who doesn't know about Stage 1??? By the way if she was rear ended the insurance company of the person that hit her is 100% on the hook. Sounds like she needs some good advice!


Uh she was the rear ender


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> OK let me spell it out for you. Uber drivers don't drive 100k per year. Get it now?
> Our resident Superant No. 1 Ian Richard Markham did an amazing 35k.


While we are on Insurance .. does anyone here in the States do paid side gigs WITH INSURANCE ...I'm having a heck of a time sorting out the Correct INsurance that I need to drive CASH riders .. (I have passengers always asking how much to the airport)..

SPECIFICALLY the Type of Insurance "livery, limo , taxi " and companies that carry it

TIA!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asmedious said:


> Unfortunately, I also have other bills than just my car. However, I work full time at another job that pays enough to cover everything that I have to pay out each month with a little bit leftover. Which is why I only do U/L part-time but was hoping that at the very least, that gig will allow the car to pay for itself, and then maybe pay off some other debt faster as well. That's why I asked what I did about someone being able to pay off a car with a certain amount of miles. Basically, I'm hoping to be able to pay off the $24,000 total that I owe on the car when the odometer hits around 50,000 miles. (it's at 6000 miles as of right now). I'm hoping that if I continue doing what I'm doing, by the time I hit 100,000 miles (including personal miles), the car would have paid for itself, paid off a few credit cards (don't owe a crazy amount) and allowed me to put enough in savings for a down payment on another new car. I'm trying to figure out if I have My head in the clouds, or if this is somewhat of a possible goal.


Well at least you have a plan and it seems fairly reasonable. Luckily you have the stability of a full-time regular job to set a good foundation. As far as this job making your goals obtainable , there is a lot a variables that play into it. How many of those 50,000 miles are rideshare? Will you still owe anything on the car when you hit that 100,000 mile mark? If so, you're going to to have to factor in the depreciation and if you'll in fact the upside down or not on the loan . You also have to take into consideration the increased vehicle maintenance costs. I think overall you have the right way of looking at this but it's also is sad reminder to drivers that even doing this job in the best situation possible, the financial gain is very minimal



O-Side Uber said:


> Insurance fraud? That's a pretty steep accusation. I pay $150 a month for full coverage insurance. My company better pay up if I don't have a pax in the car. I will sue them!
> 
> ***If James Rivers keeps this bs up, the government will unfortunately have to step in and bust their ass


Your full coverage insurance also has a stipulation written within the policy. That stipulation States if you are transporting paying passengers, your policy is voided. So if you were to be in an accident with a passenger and they find out, they will not pay a penny to get your car fixed or towards medical bills and your policy will be dropped. not to mention insurance fraud charges for attempting to file a claim through them instead of Uber or Lyft.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Asmedious said:


> Unfortunately, I also have other bills than just my car. However, I work full time at another job that pays enough to cover everything that I have to pay out each month with a little bit leftover. Which is why I only do U/L part-time but was hoping that at the very least, that gig will allow the car to pay for itself, and then maybe pay off some other debt faster as well. That's why I asked what I did about someone being able to pay off a car with a certain amount of miles. Basically, I'm hoping to be able to pay off the $24,000 total that I owe on the car when the odometer hits around 50,000 miles. (it's at 6000 miles as of right now). I'm hoping that if I continue doing what I'm doing, by the time I hit 100,000 miles (including personal miles), the car would have paid for itself, paid off a few credit cards (don't owe a crazy amount) and allowed me to put enough in savings for a down payment on another new car. I'm trying to figure out if I have my head in the clouds, or if this is somewhat of a possible goal.


It seems you have a plan that may work but I would rather see you drive a less expensive car for RS and put even more money away to pay other bills. $24k owed on a car used for RS is huge. It is really too much.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Well at least you have a plan and it seems fairly reasonable. Luckily you have the stability of a full-time regular job to set a good foundation. As far as this job making your goals obtainable , there is a lot a variables that play into it. How many of those 50,000 miles are rideshare? Will you still owe anything on the car when you hit that 100,000 mile mark? If so, you're going to to have to factor in the depreciation and if you'll in fact the upside down or not on the loan . You also have to take into consideration the increased vehicle maintenance costs. I think overall you have the right way of looking at this but it's also is sad reminder to drivers that even doing this job in the best situation possible, the financial gain is very minimal
> 
> 
> Your full coverage insurance also has a stipulation written within the policy. That stipulation States if you are transporting paying passengers, your policy is voided. So if you were to be in an accident with a passenger and they find out, they will not pay a penny to get your car fixed or towards medical bills and your policy will be dropped. not to mention insurance fraud charges for attempting to file a claim through them instead of Uber or Lyft.


I gathered that..it just seems like a grey area when there's no pax in the car.. I could say I didn't realize the app was on.. or say there must be an error, because I logged off just before. How can they prove otherwise ? Do you know how many times lyft has had digital code errors .. drivers get compensated for app mistakes all the time . Other than a living person (pax) being a witness in the car, they can't say beyond a reasonable doubt otherwise . That's all I'm saying . I will look into gap ins in the future . I just don't agree with these companies perception of "working" when we aren't being paid. That's volunteering lol


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

KevinH said:


> https://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-driver-involved-crash-warns-drivers-of-insurance-loophole
> 
> By: Emily Luxen
> 
> ...


Of course that Uber and Lyft are criminals, so fined a Lawyer


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There is no grey area. People are paid to be on call.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

njn said:


> There is no grey area. People are paid to be on call.


We are not being paid to be on call though??


O-Side Uber said:


> . I just don't agree with these companies perception of "working" when we aren't being paid. That's volunteering lol


Well I think in regards to phase 1, it's more so your personal auto insurance that would be fighting it. I think Uber has implemented Nationwide all drivers have liability coverage during phase 1 through them. The way your personal auto insurance looks at it is, you were on the clock. Therefore they shouldn't have to pay


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> We are not being paid to be on call though??
> 
> Well I think in regards to phase 1, it's more so your personal auto insurance that would be fighting it. I think Uber has implemented Nationwide all drivers have liability coverage during phase 1 through them. The way your personal auto insurance looks at it is, you were on the clock. Therefore they shouldn't have to pay


Yes I understand that theory ...it's just that from a technical standpoint , whether the ride is canceled , or the app is turned off .. that driver is getting NO MONEY ?. So that's the grey area. To legally work you have to be paid something. That would be MY argument if I was accused of insurance fraud.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dauction2 said:


> While we are on Insurance .. does anyone here in the States do paid side gigs WITH INSURANCE ...I'm having a heck of a time sorting out the Correct INsurance that I need to drive CASH riders .. (I have passengers always asking how much to the airport)..
> 
> SPECIFICALLY the Type of Insurance "livery, limo , taxi " and companies that carry it
> 
> TIA!


I paid close to $5,000 a year *about $400 a month* when i had taxi insurance.

It's not hard to get $300+ extra a month if your giving out cards,

But it's not just insurance you need to look into, operating without a permit can be a costly fine (possibly even the same fine as not having proper insurance)

So if you go that route you might as well look into a black car permit or a livery permit, maybe even a taxi permit/ or maybe a "private hire vehicle.

Depends on where you are at as to which permit is the correct one.

I had a Vehicle for hire permit for one county, a county business license for another county, and I dodged regulators in a city that I had county permits for.

So... the logistics of what your doing could be vastly more complicated than you think it's going to be.

But don't discount the possibility of slapping "taxi" on the outside of your vehicle once you get the insurance, you'd be shocked how often it can get you fares you wouldn't get.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Whatever


Felonies do not fall in the "whatever" category. Wake up.
?



Asmedious said:


> Unfortunately, I also have other bills than just my car. However, I work full time at another job that pays enough to cover everything that I have to pay out each month with a little bit leftover. Which is why I only do U/L part-time but was hoping that at the very least, that gig will allow the car to pay for itself, and then maybe pay off some other debt faster as well. That's why I asked what I did about someone being able to pay off a car with a certain amount of miles. Basically, I'm hoping to be able to pay off the $24,000 total that I owe on the car when the odometer hits around 50,000 miles. (it's at 6000 miles as of right now). I'm hoping that if I continue doing what I'm doing, by the time I hit 100,000 miles (including personal miles), the car would have paid for itself, paid off a few credit cards (don't owe a crazy amount) and allowed me to put enough in savings for a down payment on another new car. I'm trying to figure out if I have my head in the clouds, or if this is somewhat of a possible goal.


Paid off my car and a rental property ($100K).

Of course, this would have never worked if I had to live off Uber. Worked because it is purely supplemental, extra/fun money.

Thanks Uber.

Those loan payoffs now net me over $1,000/mo without doing a thing. Could deactivate, today, and the residual income remains.

That's how Uber works for people. No brainer.

BTW: My 2012 auto ? is still going strong, with no plans to replace. If I did, would spend $8 - 9,000, not 20K and pay cash. No worries.
?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> ALSO
> 
> The insurance companies can ask just ask uber/lyft.
> 
> ...


I've made a few posts regarding my earlier statements . I didn't fully understand how it all worked. Now I do!! Ive since dumped my personal insurance and ponied up for a rideshare endorsement through Geico's commercial policy. Just wanted to let errrrbody know that .

I had to pay a $280 down payment , and it's jumped to $200 a month on the monthly payments. The monthly payment will drop in Feb 2020 , when a minor accident, not rideshare related, falls off my record.

* I was told that Lyft is giving the drivers $.25 for every ride we do with the rideshare endorsement, up to $1000 /year. ??


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I've made a few posts regarding my earlier statements . I didn't fully understand how it all worked. Now I do!! Ive since dumped my personal insurance and ponied up for a rideshare endorsement through Geico's commercial policy. Just wanted to let errrrbody know that .
> 
> I had to pay a $280 down payment , and it's jumped to $200 a month on the monthly payments. The monthly payment will drop in Feb 2020 , when a minor accident, not rideshare related, falls off my record.
> 
> * I was told that Lyft is giving the drivers $.25 for every ride we do with the rideshare endorsement, up to $1000 /year. ??


Please, tell us more


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I've made a few posts regarding my earlier statements . I didn't fully understand how it all worked. Now I do!! Ive since dumped my personal insurance and ponied up for a rideshare endorsement through Geico's commercial policy. Just wanted to let errrrbody know that .
> 
> I had to pay a $280 down payment , and it's jumped to $200 a month on the monthly payments. The monthly payment will drop in Feb 2020 , when a minor accident, not rideshare related, falls off my record.
> 
> * I was told that Lyft is giving the drivers $.25 for every ride we do with the rideshare endorsement, up to $1000 /year. ??


Whoa whoa whoa Lyft is doing what???

That's funny Geico's offering a ride-share policy because they are the ones who royally screwed me over when I was hit by their insured while driving Lyft


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa Lyft is doing what???
> 
> That's funny Geico's offering a ride-share policy because they are the ones who royally screwed me over when I was hit by their insured while driving Lyft


Yup . If you don't have a rideshare endorsement from your insurance company , and you get hit while on call or on the way to a pax , you are NOT covered . A driver on here explained that there is a registry that insurance companies can check with U/L to see if you were on call.

So considering I have a financed vehicle, that's a risk I can't afford. So I checked with the few companies in Cali that offer a rideshare endorsement. Geico seemed like the best. During the sign up, she explained that Lyft is going to give $.25 cents per ride that's done on Geico's commercial policy. This cash back would cap out at 1k per year. That made it slightly easier to accept. But yeah $200 for commercial insurance . Ouch! This is my business right now and I have to protect it ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yup . If you don't have a rideshare endorsement from your insurance company , and you get hit while on call or on the way to a pax , you are NOT covered . A driver on here explained that there is a registry that insurance companies can check with U/L to see if you were on call.
> 
> So considering I have a financed vehicle, that's a risk I can't afford. So I checked with the few companies in Cali that offer a rideshare endorsement. Geico seemed like the best. During the sign up, she explained that Lyft is going to give $.25 cents per ride that's done on Geico's commercial policy. This cash back would cap out at 1k per year. That made it slightly easier to accept. But yeah $200 for commercial insurance . Ouch! This is my business right now and I have to protect it ?


Wait a minute. You're fully covered during phase 2&3. Only phase 1 is the issue because that's only liability. You're fully covered while on your way to a passenger. once you're matched


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Wait a minute. You're fully covered during phase 2&3. Only phase 1 is the issue because that's only liability. You're fully covered while on your way to a passenger. once you're matched


The only time you are fully covered from U/L is when a pax is in the car. On call or on way to pax.. Lyft will be notifying your insurance company . If you don't have a ride share endorsement with your insurance company , you will be toast !!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I was told that Lyft is giving the drivers $.25 for every ride we do with the rideshare endorsement, up to $1000 /year. ??


Really?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

njn said:


> Really?


That's what the geico agent explained to me during the sign up ... this was early last week. Might be a new promotion from Lyft


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> The only time you are fully covered from U/L is when a pax is in the car. On call or on way to pax.. Lyft will be notifying your insurance company . If you don't have a ride share endorsement with your insurance company , you will be toast !!


Interesting because I've always been told something different and it appears Uber also says different


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CTK said:


> Gap insurance pays the difference between what your regular insurance pays and what you owe on your car should you total it. Nothing at all to do with rideshare.


That's a different kind of gap insurance. It's unfortunate the same name is being used. But both fill "gap" in coverage.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dauction2 said:


> While we are on Insurance .. does anyone here in the States do paid side gigs WITH INSURANCE ...I'm having a heck of a time sorting out the Correct INsurance that I need to drive CASH riders .. (I have passengers always asking how much to the airport)..
> 
> SPECIFICALLY the Type of Insurance "livery, limo , taxi " and companies that carry it
> 
> TIA!


I have a few good friends I take to the airport. One friend I do cash and it equals about $600-$700 per month just from that one frequently traveling friend. I have a few others but this friend pulls the weight. Find 10 friends like that and u are good to go. If u get too many friends jump on commercial insurance.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's a question no one can answer but everyone might have an opinion on:
What if your car is parked and off. You turn the app on when inside your home. Someone hits your car. Who is the insurance provider covering the accident?

It shouldn't be necessary to even have your insurance involved but the driver could lie and say you were pulling out and hit them (happened to me before ride-sharing, the police didn't seem to care, my insurance provider charged my deductible but didn't win the case, crappy I know).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

HazardousDescent said:


> Here's a question no one can answer but everyone might have an opinion on:
> What if your car is parked and off. You turn the app on when inside your home. Someone hits your car. Who is the insurance provider covering the accident?
> 
> It shouldn't be necessary to even have your insurance involved but the driver could lie and say you were pulling out and hit them (happened to me before ride-sharing, the police didn't seem to care, my insurance provider charged my deductible but didn't win the case, crappy I know).


Technically you're online. So it would be filed with Ubers but the other driver's Insurance would be the one covering it


----------

